# B&w turnover to rail adapters



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone using an adapter for a fifth wheel plate. I have the b&w turnover ball and just acquired a Reese slider 5th wheel. I need to build an adapter anyone have pics?


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

fireboy5722;1806790 said:


> Anyone using an adapter for a fifth wheel plate. I have the b&w turnover ball and just acquired a Reese slider 5th wheel. I need to build an adapter anyone have pics?


Look up the Curt X5. I have been happy with mine.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

the only thing with them is the pin is in center and I have a short bed truck. am working on building one but will put pin offset to put 5th wheel just over axel. that and I think I can build for cheaper then $400-500


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not buy the sliding patriot 5th wheel b&w makes


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you looked at how B&W builds their Companion goose mounted fifth wheel hitch?

you can not use just the gooseneck ball tube to support the loads. You must add addional tensoners at the outside corners to spread the loads, particulary during turning on unlevel ground.

Pin center should be between 2 and 4 inches forward of the rear axle *center*. The further forward the more weight carried by the front axle.

PullRite's s "superglide" is the BOMB for fifth wheel towing with a short bed


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen installs on Superdutys by just using the gooseneck slot, never heard of the tensioners in the corners, might look into that since I was gonna use mine for a fifth wheel


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Need something to handle cantilever loads if you are turning with the bed higher than the camper, the load on the attachment point is extreme. The trailer will tow better also with out the movement in the hitch system.

I'd change the other way, turn the trailer into goose neckck. Airborne Goose adapter


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

i have a b&w turnover ball and the companion 5th wheel hitch. don't skimp on the 5th wheel hitch because you might be a cheapskate. I got mine from SD truck and spring for 879 shipped. I looked at adapters, and nothing will pull the same as a well-designed hitch.

Its worth it in my opinion. it's designed to use the tube the gooseneck uses and it is extremely stable. It works as advertised and won't void any warranties. the best part is you can install it yourself in like 1/2 hour and it leaves your bed free of rails when you want to take it out. Did i mention its made in the U.S.A.?

p.s. you don't need a slider. i have a shortbox chevy and the only time you would ever need it is when backing in a tight location. pulling down the road it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's exactly why I went with B&W, American made. I coulda gotten the reese factory fifth wheel/gooseneck hitch and installed but was reading it's made in China. I'll be getting the patriot 5th wheel hitch when I finally nail down a camper


----------

